# My 2 Pet Senegal doves.



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

hello everyone 

i have 2 Senegal doves as pets they are less than 30 days old. they have been fed this morning the one is Tame the other pigeon is still a bit Wild but the 2 pigeons are bosom buddies. i have them in those cages the vet gives for cats but no cat is inside. i want to know what must i do to keep "Twitter" coming back to me the one that is a bit wild ? i am going to keep the 2 babies safe from any harm i will Never Harm the 2 pigeons they are such lovely birds 

your help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

the baby Dove is eating Seeds on its own. both my pigeons there chest is puffed up so? does that mean they are full is their tummy full?


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

how long must i keep the 2 babies in the cage i dont want the one to run away although he comes back for food. 
i trust Tweety the older one to come back to me for food. my domestic Worker at Kedu river lodge is building A *BIG Cage*.
for 2 of them dont worry people i will never hurt them i promise


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Tweety the older one is eating Wild Bird Seeds by himself and so is the baby "Twitter"


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

i hope my 2 pigeons Coo at each other "when they get older" to show affection i got the 2 cause i want to listen to them coo all day.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

i let my pigeon out of his cage to cuddle him and he jumped out my hand he flied in the trees earlier today. will Tweety the tame one come back ?


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

my Tweety Pet Senegal Dove came back to me this morning 😂


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

he came back because i Treat him nicely and love him i gently stroke his back with my hand. i give him kisses i give him food and water.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

PLEASE HELP my pigeons poop is Green 😢 😭
should i take them to the vet?
Google says its liver disease.

i was giving them bird seeds for baby chickens then i started giving them wild bird seeds.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

i dont want them to die


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a photo?


ok


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a photo?





http://imgur.com/uvGubXw


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They don't look well, feathers also look as if in poor condition. Do they have access to: direct sunlight, grit, vitamins? Do you give apple cider vinegar in their drinking water twice a week? 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Marina B said:


> They don't look well, feathers also look as if in poor condition. Do they have access to: direct sunlight, grit, vitamins? Do you give apple cider vinegar in their drinking water twice a week? 5 ml acv to 1 litre of water.


i didn't know about the apple cider vinegar. yes they do have sunlight the cage is outside. i give them a little thing of water i clean it out everyday 3 times a day. 

what else must i give them. i am going to the shops today i will ask for apple cider vinegar.

what vitamins must i give them? cause i want them to live for 21 years.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

I Am Cleaning out their Cage Today.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you have a petshop closeby, get some grit and vitamins for birds. The acv you can get from a supermarket. Do you have cats? If not, why don't you do a soft release? They are already outside so must be used to the area. Keep them another 2 weeks and then just open the door and let them go out by themselves. Leave food and water for them on top of their cage. They will stick around. To be kept in an aviary for the rest of their lives, won't be a good quality of life.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Marina B said:


> If you have a petshop closeby, get some grit and vitamins for birds. The acv you can get from a supermarket. Do you have cats? If not, why don't you do a soft release? They are already outside so must be used to the area. Keep them another 2 weeks and then just open the door and let them go out by themselves. Leave food and water for them on top of their cage. They will stick around. To be kept in an aviary for the rest of their lives, won't be a good quality of life.


yes i know a pet shop i can go to i will ask the girls there for advice on how to look after my pigeons


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

HEY Everyone  i set my birds "my 2 pigeons" FREE


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

they do not seem to want to fly away i am giving them space does it mean they COMPLETELY! Tame?


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

oh yeaaaaa!!!!!! \m/
they flew away. i hope they happy now.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I was just going to say they won't fly away, unless spooked by something. They might return to the aviary for sleeping and feeding. That's called a soft release. Keep on putting seeds down on top of their cage, the chances are big that they will return.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I was just going to say they won't fly away, unless spooked by something. They might return to the aviary for sleeping and feeding. That's called a soft release. Keep on putting seeds down on top of their cage, the chances are big that they will return.


Tweety the tame one came back and now he is so Hungry he is chowing the seeds like no tomorrow


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

now i have to hope The other one is willing to come back.


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

my pigeon is so Tame he is sitting on my monitor. watching me


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

my pigeon "Tweety" has got a sore or scab on his beak. what to do ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you post a close up photo?


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Can you post a close up photo?


i don't have a phone to take a picture but my friend augustine says its part of growing


----------



## ILoveDoves777 (Mar 22, 2021)

i gave my pigeon a bath now he is all clean


----------

